# Hello from somewhat grey Salisbury



## Richard_AH (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello all,
Just a quick intro. About to begin my journey into music design. Complete beginner and will be of no use to anyone here I'm afraid. Have spent about a month looking at youtube videos of different DAWS, orchestra plugins etc. Here to find out as much info as possible (kontakt, sine, plugins, DAWS). All a minefield, but loving the research.
Cheers all,
Richard


----------



## chrisr (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey Richard, beautiful part of the world - I was driving across Salisbury plain just a few days ago (not in a tank...) and it was far from grey - barely a cloud in the sky! Welcome to the forum and happy learning!


----------



## Richard_AH (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks very much. Loving the learning so far. I see many tanks on my daily walk on Salisbury plain. Not even a novelty anymore, they are usually on excercise.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome and have fun on VI-C, Richard.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 6, 2021)

Grab your things we've come to take you home. 😎


----------



## Greeno (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome Richard, I'm not too far away in sunny Bristol. I'm going to stay in an old pub near Avebury for my birthday this year. Lovely part of the world.
Happy to advise about VSTs and sound libraries etc just message me.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi Richard also not too far away from you as I live near Swindon. Have no worries about being a beginner lots of us on here are in the same position. Great thing is there are also lots of very experienced people here to, so you can get lots of help, advice and support.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome! Greetings from a surprisingly sunny Groningen!

(Swindon? Cool!)


----------



## Richard_AH (Jun 7, 2021)

Greeno said:


> Welcome Richard, I'm not too far away in sunny Bristol. I'm going to stay in an old pub near Avebury for my birthday this year. Lovely part of the world.
> Happy to advise about VSTs and sound libraries etc just message me.


Spooky - I was in a pub in Avebury last night. First time in a pub in 18 months, sat outside The Red Lion (in amongst all the stones - i didnt hug any though  )


----------



## Richard_AH (Jun 7, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Hi Richard also not too far away from you as I live near Swindon. Have no worries about being a beginner lots of us on here are in the same position. Great thing is there are also lots of very experienced people here to, so you can get lots of help, advice and support.


Yes, I have been reading lots of posts. Already learning lots. I have so many questions, but trying to find answers in the posts first before bombarding the forum (don't wanna be 'that' guy  )


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi Richard, welcome on board!


----------

